# الكلام ده صحيح



## hishont2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

الدقيق العادي استخراج 83% ويمثل حوالي 40% من مكونات مخلوط الصابون .
زيت الطعام الناتج من قلي الطعام ويمثل 59% من مكونات مخلوط الصابون .
هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم ( البوتاسا الكاوية) ويمثل حوالي 1% من مكونات مخلوط الصابون .
رابعا : المنتجات
:33::7::72:
ينتج هذا المشروع الصابون العادي إما في صورة قطع أو مسحوق تستخدم في غسيل الملابس وغسيل أدوات المائدة . 
خامسا : العناصر الفنية للمشروع

(1) مراحل التصنيع
ترشيح كمية الزيوت المستخدمة لتنقيتها من الشوائب والأجسام العالقة من مخلفات قلي الأطعمة .
يتم خلط الدقيق والزيت مع البوتاسا الكاوية خلطاً جيداً .
التقليب المستمر لمدة ربع ساعة .
صب المخلوط في قوالب مكونة من إناء خارجي مزود بآخر داخلي مقسم إلي فراغات بحجم الصابون ( علي شكل مكعب طول ضلعه 50مم ) .
يترك المخلوط في القوالب ليتجمد .هذا الكلام منقول من موقع دراسات جدوى...
برجاء من الاخوه الاعضاء الكرام التعليق على هذا


----------



## hishont2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

وممكن تبديل الدقيق بمواد تانيه كتير


----------

